# Computer help



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello haunters. I'm writing this from my home computer (Mac). I work about 10 hrs a day, and often spend my time on this forum....yes, it is a great job! Anyway, when I try to access Hauntforum on my work computer, I'm getting the message from when the page was suspended. I've went to the toolbar Internet Options, cleared history, cleared cookies, cleared old files, but still no luck in accessing the page. I was wondering if anyone else is having this problem, or if anyone can give me some suggestions on how to fix this problem? Thanks for your time, and Happy Haunting ! :voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you using a link from your Favorites list? We had to delete the one we had used since prior to the site going down and save a new one on our home computer once the site was back up.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I did delete the link and manually typed in hauntforum.com but still get the same "page suspended".


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The site was moved to an entirely new host which means it has a new IP address. Sounds like the DNS is cache'd in the firewall / router at your job. Ours usually clears in 24 hours.

It could also be cached on your local work computer which can be cleared too. I'm gonna presume your work computer is Windows. You'll need to go to a command prompt. Click on START and select Run. At the Open prompt enter CMD and click Okay. This will get you a DOS Command prompt. At the prompt type:

*ping hauntforum.com*

You should get back something like "Reply from 208.67.180.103" several times. If that's not the IP address you see then your DNS is still pointing to the old IP. Flush it out by typing the following:

*ipconfig /flushdns*

Then type the *ping hauntforum.com* again. If you're still not getting the IP address above then it's probably cached at the router/firewall level at your job. In that case you're gonna have to wait for it to expire there (usually 24-72 hours) depending on the brand. Well, you could also hard code the IP address in your LMHOSTS file but that's a little trickier than the above.

NOTE: Don't forget to press *[ENTER]* after each of those commands. I know it sounds obvious but I used to work help desk and you'd be surprised how non-obvious it really is. 

-TM


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW, now that's what I'm talking about...my own IT department!! Thanks Terrormaster, I'll try it in a few hours when I get to work.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn, no luck on this. The computer at work won't let me Ping !


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The DNS servers for your Windows domain most likely are set to the default of holding a record for 7 days. so unless you are in with one of the IT Guys that can run through and flush/scavenge DNS you might have to wait. 

Your workstation also holds onto this as TerrorMaster mentioned as well.
Ipcconfig /flushdns from a cmd prompt takes care of that.


----------

